# Green mountain grill Davy Crockett



## jtshoe (May 6, 2017)

I just recently purchased  this smoker.  Maybe a month ago..   Maybe 8 cooks on it.   I love this thing.   I did a pork butt over night which is resting in a beach towel as we speak.   Got bored so now  I'm doing a rack of baby back ribs..   I don't know a lot but researched a lot.  This is a great starter grill and it's portable.   I highly recommend  and love  it..    I have the bug now.   Jim


----------



## mowin (May 6, 2017)

Glad your liking the DC.  But pics, or it never happened..:biggrin:

BTW, welcome from another Ny'er.


----------



## jtshoe (May 6, 2017)

here's some pics 4 Ya..  













20170506_162953.jpg



__ jtshoe
__ May 6, 2017


















20170506_153758.jpg



__ jtshoe
__ May 6, 2017


















20170422_201108.jpg



__ jtshoe
__ Apr 29, 2017





View media item 527594












20170504_171625.jpg



__ jtshoe
__ May 4, 2017


----------



## imacreception (Jun 11, 2017)

I felt compelled to share my experience with GMG.

I purchased a Davy Crockett December 2016 and have used this machine nine times. So far I've had to replace the mother board and the ignitor. Dealing with their customer support couldn't be more painful. You stand a 1% chance of someone answering the phone, so leaving a message is your only option. The problem with this is by the time they call back you may not be at your grill for the troubleshooting needed to get your machine running. When GMG sent me the replacement parts needed to have my grill operate as intended they sent the wrong parts. So now i have to call customer support, leave a message, and go through the whole process, AGAIN!! One of the reasons i purchased this GMG was the WIFI capability. After doing the firmware updates my connectivity was intermittent at best. So if you experience trouble with the app you need to call GMG app support, which can only be of service in the afternoon PST. App support will be as easy to reach as technical support, leave a message! As for the replacement ignitor, as you may have guessed, it was for a different grill. So you know what i had to do. When they finally called me back i asked how to replace this ignitor. I was instructed to go to the GMG website to watch the video demonstrating how to do the replacement. We i finally received the ignitor, with no installation directions, that was designed for my grill, it didn't look like the one i just removed. The replacement part was almost three times longer then the one i just removed. So, I watched the video again just to make sure i had the right ignitor. I did, however it was much longer. Can you see where this is going?? I had to call technical support AGAIN and wait for a return call. When they called back i explained the situation and was wondering if i had the right part. Turns out they have changed the ignitor cable to a longer version. This was the last straw for me!! Keep in mind that i've used this grill 9 times and it's less than 7 months old. 

Based on these experiences I would not recommend a GMG to anyone. I have since purchased a Yoder smoker.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 11, 2017)

imacreception said:


> I felt compelled to share my experience with GMG.
> 
> I purchased a Davy Crockett December 2016 and have used this machine nine times. So far I've had to replace the mother board and the ignitor. Dealing with their customer support couldn't be more painful. You stand a 1% chance of someone answering the phone, so leaving a message is your only option. The problem with this is by the time they call back you may not be at your grill for the troubleshooting needed to get your machine running. When GMG sent me the replacement parts needed to have my grill operate as intended they sent the wrong parts. So now i have to call customer support, leave a message, and go through the whole process, AGAIN!! One of the reasons i purchased this GMG was the WIFI capability. After doing the firmware updates my connectivity was intermittent at best. So if you experience trouble with the app you need to call GMG app support, which can only be of service in the afternoon PST. App support will be as easy to reach as technical support, leave a message! As for the replacement ignitor, as you may have guessed, it was for a different grill. So you know what i had to do. When they finally called me back i asked how to replace this ignitor. I was instructed to go to the GMG website to watch the video demonstrating how to do the replacement. We i finally received the ignitor, with no installation directions, that was designed for my grill, it didn't look like the one i just removed. The replacement part was almost three times longer then the one i just removed. So, I watched the video again just to make sure i had the right ignitor. I did, however it was much longer. Can you see where this is going?? I had to call technical support AGAIN and wait for a return call. When they called back i explained the situation and was wondering if i had the right part. Turns out they have changed the ignitor cable to a longer version. This was the last straw for me!! Keep in mind that i've used this grill 9 times and it's less than 7 months old.
> 
> Based on these experiences I would not recommend a GMG to anyone. I have since purchased a Yoder smoker.


Dang, that sucks. You are far more patient than I am with all the phone calls to GMG you had to make. I am trying to get the temps under control on my Daniel Boone, I had to wait about 4 days for GMG tech to call me back. It was a Friday when I called, so I am hoping that is why it took 4 days to call back. Hope I don't have any issues like you had.. Let us know how the Yoder works out.


----------



## NTG (May 21, 2018)

goldmine,
Did you ever get your Davy Crockett temp thing figured out?  I fired mine up this weekend, set the temp at 225 and in about 90 minutes my ribs were at 190.  I burned an entire hopper of pellets in 3 hours.  So far in an email , they encouraged me to read the quick start guide. thanks.


----------



## goldmine1965 (May 24, 2018)

I don't have the Davy Crockett, but have not worked out the temp on my Daniel Boone yet. I got a new heat shield, so have to start over on finding the sweet spot.



NTG said:


> goldmine,
> Did you ever get your Davy Crockett temp thing figured out?  I fired mine up this weekend, set the temp at 225 and in about 90 minutes my ribs were at 190.  I burned an entire hopper of pellets in 3 hours.  So far in an email , they encouraged me to read the quick start guide. thanks.


----------



## OhSpareMe (Apr 24, 2021)

goldmine1965 said:


> I don't have the Davy Crockett, but have not worked out the temp on my Daniel Boone yet. I got a new heat shield, so have to start over on finding the sweet spot.


I have had my Davy Crockett for a few months now; and am an experienced smoker, on everything from a trash can to a pit.   I love the grill, and the price point, but the temperature swing and calibration is frustrating.  Ive tried moving the shield, calibration, different pellets, cleaning temp probe/gauge, firmware update, etc, and I can’t leave it alone without a spike.  I don’t get how the ambient temperature can be that off on such a small grill.    I also am wondering why you can’t connect to the grill remotely, if away from your home, even if it is connected to the home wifi. Any input is appreciated


----------

